

Apple's Great Big Fail: iBooks Author Is Amazing - But Locks You In - danyork
http://www.disruptiveconversations.com/2012/01/apples-great-big-fail-ibooks-author-is-amazing-but-locks-you-in-to-ibookstore.html

======
st3fan
I think this is a misunderstanding. I think what they mean with "Works" in
that section is the generated iBooks file by iBooks Author. Not the Work that
represents the "unformatted" contents (text) of the book. Tricky difference.

To me it seems that they are simply trying to avoid a situation where you use
iBooks Author and then setup PayPal on your own web site and start selling
that nicely formatted iBook yourself without going through the iBooks Store
and paying Apple 30%.

I don't think this is about exclusive sales of a book through the iBookstore.
If that were the case then it would have been spelled out very clearly I
think. They are just trying to control distribution of generated iBooks files,
not of your actual work.

I am not a lawyer, but I think the above makes sense. Apple is not that evil I
think.

